
 Apple's next-gen Macs to have something special under the hood - nickb
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/07/28/apples_next_gen_macs_to_have_something_special_under_the_hood.html
======
maximilian
A lot of the rumor seems like bunk, but I still think that apple is going to
be coming out with new laptops _just_ after their free iPod Touch student
special. I think I'm going to buy a macbook with an ipod touch on like, sept.
15th and if they come out with new laptops in september still, just return it
and get the new laptop. I'd love a new macbook form factor - Its just not
quite what I want now, but if they made it a little smaller and lighter, with
a better screen i'd buy it right now.

------
fharper1961
When Apple uses standard technology they leave themselves open to competition
from clones. I think this is a strategic move to avoid that possibility.

~~~
Tamerlin
The only thing that Apple has done that successfully prevented competition
from clones was to sue them. Their proprietary architecture has been cloned
more than once in the past.

------
Alex3917
There is something very suspicious about this article that I can't quite put
my finger on. Everyone is looking forward to the Montevina chipset because it
uses 30% less power, so when a rumor like this is leaked without the official
story it creates fear and uncertainty that the new MBs and MBPs won't come
with these benefits. Perhaps a competitor is hoaxing the rumor sites to spread
FUD?

~~~
wmf
My interpretation of the story is that Apple will use something _better_ than
Montevina (perhaps a chipset which runs on RDF instead of electricity). I
consider that extremely unlikely.

~~~
Tamerlin
That's what it sounded like the author was trying to say, but I think you're
right, it's very unlikely.

If Apple is doing anything with PA Semi's technology, I'd expect a mobile
device with more horsepower than we're accustomed to seeing.

It could be possible however to use PA Semi's technology as an extra processor
to service things like video encode/decode, physics, etc. Or even a TV tuner,
for that matter.

And there are of course other possibilities as well, but I don't have all day
to type this :)

~~~
wmf
OpenCL suggests that Apple would prefer to perform video encode/decode,
physics, etc. on the GPU. It's logical, since the GPU is already paid for.

------
Anon84
Apple did buy PA Semi chip designer just a few months ago. My guess is that
they are using it to add custom functionality to their hardware (both in terms
of features and lower power consumption).

[http://www.forbes.com/technology/2008/04/23/apple-buys-
pasem...](http://www.forbes.com/technology/2008/04/23/apple-buys-pasemi-tech-
ebiz-cz_eb_0422apple.html)

